# Dore's Woodcuts



## D. Paul (Jul 11, 2009)

In using E-Sword today, I once again took a look at Dore's Woodcuts. Aren't they fabulous?There are so many Dore Bible Gallery: Main Page it makes one wonder how he had the time...

Warning to the reader: There are many 2nd commandment violations included in the page linked to

...and I sometimes wonder how to view his depictions of Christ in light of the 2nd Commandment


----------



## apaleífo̱ (Jul 11, 2009)

D. Paul said:


> In using E-Sword today, I once again took a look at Dore's Woodcuts. Aren't they fabulous?There are so many Dore Bible Gallery: Main Page it makes one wonder how he had the time...
> 
> ...and I sometimes wonder how to view his depictions of Christ in light of the 2nd Commandment



Dore is one of my favourite artists. You should also check out his illustrations for Milton's Paradise Lost as well as his Coleridge and Poe pictures. 

I think also that so long as you don't worship his pictures of Christ, they won't do you any damage. (Though, of course, had I been Dore, I probably would have avoided attempting such depictions in the first place)


----------



## PresbyDane (Jul 11, 2009)

I also Think they are fabeaules, I have an Old bible with his illustrations in it, very beautiful.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 11, 2009)

D. Paul said:


> In using E-Sword today, I once again took a look at Dore's Woodcuts. Aren't they fabulous?There are so many Dore Bible Gallery: Main Page it makes one wonder how he had the time...
> 
> ...and I sometimes wonder how to view his depictions of Christ in light of the 2nd Commandment



How you view them is easily explained in one word: DON'T. 

They are second commandment violations, but this has been hashed out many times on the board. The confessional position is clear: no images of Jesus Christ, period, with intent to worship them or not. Since they are 2nd commandment violations, I would not put them before my eyes (any more than I would put before me images of people engaging in sex).


----------

